# Around the Shop



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Table of Contents*

Greetings,

This blog series is going to be for postings that don't necessarily go with anything else, and/or entries that will be just a single post. I will probably use it mainly for random things around the shop. Stuff like jigs, tool holders, etc.

I'm going to use this first blog entry as a "Table of Contents" of sorts.


Mortise Chisel RackRack built for my mortise chisels, out of scrapsTravel Plane TillA small cabinet style plane till with a carrying handleAdjustable Plane TillPlane till with adjustable dividersPlane Swap 2013Plane I made for the 2013 Plane SwapStanley #45 8H & 8RUsing my Stanley #45 8H & 8R bases to make an ogeeStanley #55 MoldingsPracticing using the Stanley #55 for some mouldingsGrinder StandGrinder stand with some 'plans' addedWinding SticksMaking some winding sticksStanley #55 Set Up Follow UpA quick follow up on how I set up a #55M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016A video about a recent M-W TCA meet I went toUsing a Shooting BoardA quick video about using a shooting board


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Table of Contents*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Very nice table of contents, Mos. And you didn't break the site this time, either.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Table of Contents*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't break it last time either, that was everyone else


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Mortise Chisel Rack*

This was a short and quick project using some scraps I had to make a rack for my mortise chisels. I was cleaning up the shop, and got to these, which were just sitting on the floor. I saw them and thought I should make a rack for them.

It was pretty simple, mostly poplar, with some oak dowel.

I don't have pictures of the "stock prep" stage, but I started by cutting the two bottom pieces to the same size, as well as the two vertical pieces. Then I marked marked them to mortise the verticals into the feet.

To do this, I marked them, used a knife to make the cuts, and a chisel to pare to the knife line, and repeated until I had a decent starting point. Then I used the chisel to clear out a large amount of the waste, and finally the #71 to clean it up, and get consistent dept on both of them.

















Yes, I didn't go to the line, but that was just a layout line that was measured. what's important is that it's a tight fit to the vertical piece.

Then, for the top horizontal piece, I cut a narrower piece to length, then drilled and pegged it to the vertical pieces









I added dowels as cross pieces between the two feet, to keep them from bending towards each other (which they were trying to do)









Drilled the holes for the chisels to sit in, and there you have it. My mortise chisel rack.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Mortise Chisel Rack*
> 
> This was a short and quick project using some scraps I had to make a rack for my mortise chisels. I was cleaning up the shop, and got to these, which were just sitting on the floor. I saw them and thought I should make a rack for them.
> 
> ...


That looks like one solid chisel rack.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Mortise Chisel Rack*
> 
> This was a short and quick project using some scraps I had to make a rack for my mortise chisels. I was cleaning up the shop, and got to these, which were just sitting on the floor. I saw them and thought I should make a rack for them.
> 
> ...


Nice work Mos.

I just learned while making a rack/shelf for my squares that those shallow dados are not as easy to make pretty as it would seem.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Mortise Chisel Rack*
> 
> This was a short and quick project using some scraps I had to make a rack for my mortise chisels. I was cleaning up the shop, and got to these, which were just sitting on the floor. I saw them and thought I should make a rack for them.
> 
> ...


Nice. Whats up with that vintage scroll saw in the back?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Mortise Chisel Rack*
> 
> This was a short and quick project using some scraps I had to make a rack for my mortise chisels. I was cleaning up the shop, and got to these, which were just sitting on the floor. I saw them and thought I should make a rack for them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, it works pretty well, though it requires flat space to sit on…
-

Thanks Tony. They were a little more challenging than I thought they would be, but the #71 made it way easier. I don't know that I would do them with out one… 
-

Thanks Mauricio. The vintage scroll saw was something I had picked up for relatively cheap ($30) a while ago. I haven't gotten around to doing anything with it yet, though. It needs a little repair work, but I hope to some day get a treadle belt system set up to use with it (and possibly other things down the road). Been looking at treadle sewing machine bases to start with. Too many other things going on still, though lol.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Mortise Chisel Rack*
> 
> This was a short and quick project using some scraps I had to make a rack for my mortise chisels. I was cleaning up the shop, and got to these, which were just sitting on the floor. I saw them and thought I should make a rack for them.
> 
> ...


Looks cool! And now I have chisel envy.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Travel Plane Till*

This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…

I started by using some poplar for the top and sides, and dovetailed them together.




































Then, I started work on the front door. For this I decided to try something I hadn't done before, and do a raised panel door. I made the frame using pegged bridle joints. This was all done with hand tools

Here was my small scale test of this process.









Right, good enough for me 

Got to work making the front door









Jacked









Jointed









And smoothed









I got lazy with pictures when making the raised panel, but I cut a rabbet with the #45, and then made the raised panel portion with the #3

Here it is just sitting on top of the other pieces









Quick test layout









Then I cut a piece of 3/4" edge glued pine to size, and pegged it in place. I glued the pegs into one side of board so they wouldn't move, and left the other side unglued, to allow for expansion. I also left a slight gap so I wouldn't have issues with it blowing apart.


















Then for a little added strength and/or peace of mind, I pegged the pin board pieces into the tail board, so the sides couldn't pull the tails out. Due to the weight, I felt like over building, rather than having something go wrong









With that sorted, I attached latches and hinges to the front door, and then turned my sights on the handle.

For this, I used 2 pieces of hard maple, drilled and bolted them to the sides, after boring a hole half way through for a 1 3/8" oak dowel.









I got lazy with the pictures again, but here it is


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


Nicely done! I am curious how you made the raised panel.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


I've always liked this little till, Mos! Love the joinery! Too bad you have to carry it up and down those stairs…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry. I'd rather have no one above me, and have my vaulted ceilings, than not have to carry them up and down stairs lol It's just once each way whenever I use it, so it's not so bad. Carrying all the workbench pieces (like a 2.75" thick, 9" wide, and 48" long red oak slab, for example) was significantly less fun lol
-

Thanks Richard.

I made the raised panel by cutting a rabbet with the #45 all the way around. Kind of. The small scale test shows what I was originally aiming for. But then I screwed up the depth of the first rabbet on the actual one, though. It got too thin on the side, so I broke it off, and planed it down. Luckily, the width was just enough to fit into the frame still, so I then (more carefully) cut 1/4" rabbets on both sides, and glued in 1/4" pieces of red oak I had (you can see that in the last picture on the inside of the door).

I just used the #3 to plane the angle from the rabbet into the face of the panel. I marked where to stop on the face before I started, but that's not entirely required if you can eye ball it (being my first, I didn't trust myself yet)

The angle part was similar to what I did for the clocks I made, except those didn't have rabbets:


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


You keep the bar set high Mos. Your mastery of hand tools is inspiring.

Thanks for the panel tutorial.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, I look forward to the journey ahead 

For the panel, as can be seen better in the test piece, there is still a slight vertical between the rabbet and the angle, since I was using a standard bench plane, and not a rabbet plane. The edge of the plane wouldn't allow the blade to get all the way down


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


Very nice looking, thanks for all the pictures and explanations. Although I'm pretty sure it's a bridle joint, and not a bridal joint.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


oops! Fixed it lol thanks


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


I like it Mos - slick!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Travel Plane Till*
> 
> This was a project that I posted a little while ago. The back story is that I live in an apartment about 35 minutes from my parents' place. I go back and forth between the two if I'm doing extensive work where noise might be an issue (mortising, any power tools, etc). Not liking making a lot of trips to carry handplanes down the stairs, I built this special till to make that easier…
> 
> ...


Thanks CL


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Adjustable Plane Till*

I posted this project recently, and had said I would do a blog about it, going into more depth than I did in my project posting. Here it goes…

I didn't take too many pictures of the work in progress, because quite plainly, it was pretty basic. Just cut some groves in a piece of 3/4" plywood, cut some poplar to length, and size, and screwed it all together.

I started out by making this little jig/poor mans drill press type thing. I used a rockler drill guide, and some scrap pieces of wood. The aluminum bar slides between two pieces on either side, and butt up against a stop block on the end. This ensures that all the aluminum pieces have holes 2" from the end. Or at least close enough.

I drilled 5/16" holes in them, even though the bolts are 1/4". I wanted a little buffer in case they weren't all perfectly aligned with the T-track.









For now I made 5 each, of 24", 18", and 12" pieces.









These are used in different T-tracks, depending on the planes they're used for, and their length.









Here I've used the router and a straight edge guide to rout the grooves for the T-track. I used 4' sections for the top and bottom rails, a 3' section for the 18" dividers, and a 2' section for the 12" dividers. I only did this because I only got 2 4' pieces of T-track when they were on sale, and so it was cheaper to get the 3' and 2' pieces. It works out fine, anyway, as can be seen later.









I cut a 1/2" groove 1/4" from the edge of a board that will be used for the bottom rest. I only cut it about 1/8 or 3/16" deep. I didn't really measure, because it doesn't really matter.


















There were a couple reasons for why I cut the groove, and the size I picked.

First reason being, a place to rest the planes in so they couldn't somehow slide up and off the bottom board (not sure how, but hey, weird things happen)


















And the second reason was in case the dividers weren't drilled perfectly, it allowed for some overhang (which is why I made it 1/2" wide)









For the side pieces, I glued a a pair of 3/4" boards together to make a rabbet, essentially. I left the side piece 1/2" above the plywood. This matches up to the height of the aluminum dividers (not necessary, but it would have bugged me otherwise).









I cut notches in the end boards so I could still slide the T-bolts in them. I did this with a hand saw and chisel









I cut the grooves for the T-track in the plywood to a depth of 7/16", so the T-track would sit about 1/16" below the surface. That is to keep any plane blades that don't get retracted from hitting them. The problem with that, was it only left about 1/4" to screw the T-track into.

I got some screws that were 1/2" and some that were 1". I alternated every other 1", starting on the ends with 1", and added some cross braces underneath.









After that, I cut some legs (I just eye-balled the angle, no idea what it is) and screwed them into the side pieces, and added a cross brace



























I used 1/4-20 1" long T-bolts, and brass knurled nuts for the dividers


















This is what this plane till was designed for. Here we've got a #4, #4, #5, #5. 









Then, along comes a #4 1/2… 









Now, being as picky as I am about things like this, I don't want to add it to the end, because it's larger than a #4, so it "belongs" between the #4's and #5's. With this till, not a problem.









Problem solved.

The T-track allows me to do pretty much whatever I can come up with. In this photo I'm using a spare 18" divider as a shelf for the Record 073 and Stanley #71, and made a custom shelf for my #45, a #46, and my spoke shave



























A few other notes. I know it would have been cheaper to not use aluminum dividers, and instead use wood. That is what I was originally going to do, but then I decided to use the aluminum extrusions from 80/20 inc, because I could also use T-bolts in those as well. This allows me to make custom shelves or ladder type dividers for multiple block planes, or anything like that. I haven't done this yet, but it was just expanded flexibility. Whether or not it's "necessary" is up to whoever is using it. I just figured, if I'm going to run with this idea, I might as well go all out.

So there you have it. I hope that someone can find this useful, and feel free to ask any questions. I'll do my best to help as much as I can.


----------



## mattnewby (Nov 11, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Adjustable Plane Till*
> 
> I posted this project recently, and had said I would do a blog about it, going into more depth than I did in my project posting. Here it goes…
> 
> ...


That is VERY cool. Nice work!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Adjustable Plane Till*
> 
> I posted this project recently, and had said I would do a blog about it, going into more depth than I did in my project posting. Here it goes…
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. If you figure out how to put it on the wall it would make some pretty nice wall art for your apartment.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Mosquito said:


> *Adjustable Plane Till*
> 
> I posted this project recently, and had said I would do a blog about it, going into more depth than I did in my project posting. Here it goes…
> 
> ...


OMG, well worth the two hours I surfed the internet on this beautiful day, just to run across your blog. Really, really impressive, functional, and definitely worth induction into Favorites. Not to mention your tool collection!!!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Adjustable Plane Till*
> 
> I posted this project recently, and had said I would do a blog about it, going into more depth than I did in my project posting. Here it goes…
> 
> ...


Thanks David. I appreciate hearing that


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Adjustable Plane Till*
> 
> I posted this project recently, and had said I would do a blog about it, going into more depth than I did in my project posting. Here it goes…
> 
> ...


Top notch Mos. Brilliant.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Making my Plane Swap entry*

This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.

It's made with 4 pieces, 1 for the bed and tote, one for the toe, and one on each side. This turned out to be good, as I could make multiple attempts at the sides before I settled on ones I was happy with (I believe I made 5 sides total).

The tote was then shaped out of the piece that's laminated in the middle. 
The bed is 55° and is an older 2" ECE iron.

Made with all hand tools too 

This is just a compilation of images of making the plane 

The final project pictures can be found here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91014


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


That is some brilliant work. Looks awesome.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


I watched a guy on you tube build a traditional. That is a ton of work do do. You did a great job Mos!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian and Dan

SumoKun did the videos or something like that, I also watched those videos, and essentially how I did this one as well. Except he laminated just 2 pieces together, which is how I did my jointer plane. I like this method more, because I can make multiple attempts at the side abutments lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


oh so sweet!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


This is a very nice tool and a great addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don!

Charles, it's not an addition to my shop, it's an addition to NateDog's shop


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. How did you make the strike button? With traditional handled wood planes, is the handle typically the ramp as well? I am not sure I have ever seen that before.

Greg


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


So does the bottom of the tote become part of the sole or is it set into a rabbet in the sole? I think I followed everything else. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Greg, I'm not sure if the tote usually flows into the bed or not, but I liked the look of it, so I left it. I do believe that they're often 1 solid piece of wood for all of it, though. Strike button is a roughly 1-3/16" long 1" diameter hard maple dowel. I used files on the end to round it a bit, and then a handbrace to drill down about 1" deep, then glued it in.

-

Candy, it does become part of the sole, and is just laminated between the two sides.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Cool. Would like to see that. I'm guessing you don't have pictures of the sole? Maybe Natedog can post one?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


This is about the best picture I have of the sole… maybe Nathan can get a better picture for us.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Really, a very beautiful object.
How well does white oak wear?
Is it hard enough of the plane sole?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bert.

It's about on par with Ash and Beech, but not quite as hard as Hard Maple. It's on the lower end of what you'd want to use for a plane, but with that said, it should be fine for quite a while… I believe I've seen some people selling cherry side escapement planes, which would technically be a softer wood than red oak


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Mos.

It is always a pleasure to see how you work. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Was finally able to decifer where the glue lines were. Tight! Thanks for the pic. 
Another question. In pics #2,3 & 4 is all that done with chisels afte the first two thru cuts?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. I hope to make a video of making one for myself sometime too.

-

Candy, not quite. I used the saw for all 4 cuts in picture #2 (both sides of what's been excavated, and the two marked in pencil) The two that are marked in #2 are a bit annoying, as you have very limited movement, but worked eventually. Removing the rest, was a mix of router plane with an 1/8" and 1/4" iron (depending on what section), and chisels.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


Video would be great!

"very limited movement". I bet! 2-4 teeth!?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


It's a little more than that, because I would start with the saw about 1/2 way into the cut, but pretty close lol


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making my Plane Swap entry*
> 
> This is the plane I made for NateDog for the 2013 Plane Swap. It's made of red oak, and is sort of a hybrid between krenov and traditional.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful plane!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*

I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Well done Moss. Going to try it this weekend. How much fine tuning did it take to get the H&R's working?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Awesome! Very inspirational, Mos!

I saw the finished piece on the Forum, but cannot view the video on this crappy iPad, but will head to the PC for pleasure and lessons! LOL.

Edit…just watched the vid on the wide screen…twice! Bollocks to a shop router, I want some of those H&R's.

You make it look easy, Mos! Lots of practice, I assume.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Very cool, Mos. I need to come up with a few sizes of H&R's to play with. With prices on the 45 sets, though, I think I'll go for some woodies.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.





> Well done Moss. Going to try it this weekend. How much fine tuning did it take to get the H&R s working?
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks Kevin. Almost none, actually. It's really easy to set up, just put the iron in first, tighten it down, then slide the base all the way over until it's touching the iron. That's it (apart from depth adjustment).



> Awesome! Very inspirational, Mos!
> 
> I saw the finished piece on the Forum, but cannot view the video on this crappy iPad, but will head to the PC for pleasure and lessons! LOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks Terr! Believe it or not, that's only the 2nd time I've used the H&R bases on the #45… 3rd time using any sort of H&R combination for molding



> Very cool, Mos. I need to come up with a few sizes of H&R s to play with. With prices on the 45 sets, though, I think I ll go for some woodies.
> 
> - JayT


They aren't all that cheap, but then again, they're cheaper than modern wooden hollow and rounds. A small (probably half) set of wooden H&R planes is on my long list… I've been wanting to try making some for a long time now, just haven't plopped the funds down to get the tools I need to do it yet.

My biggest issue with the #45 bases, is that they come in #6, #8, #10, and #12, and I'd ideally like smaller than that for some stuff


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Looks good mos, I'm about to start on a few hollows and rounds myself. Gonna do a laminated plane, two parts and cut the bed and escapement on the table saw. The blade blanks are pretty expensive though. I can only make a few at a time


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


I hope to sometime this fall/winter. The blanks aren't too bad when you consider buying a pair of H&R planes from a modern maker like MS Bickford will run you $425… I hope to do it in the traditional method, with one piece plane body… should be an adventure


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Great work Mos and nice how-to video. Hope you and Wally blog about your H&Rs too. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Thanks Brit. I fully intend to blog at least one of the H&R builds, that's for sure. Unless I only do one, then I'll blog all of them lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


So very cool Mos. Thanks man.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


Thanks Tony, was fun to do too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Simple Ogee with Stanley #45*
> 
> I made a quick video while testing out my Stanley #45 8H and 8R bases. It was quite fun, this was my 2nd time trying this.


This needs to be linked from the #45 forum. Very nice work, Mos. Only video of the Stanley H&Rs in use that I've seen that actually results in a profile.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *










I've already posted this video on the Hand Plane and State of the Shop threads, but thought I'd preserve it this blog series as well.

I'm using my Stanley #55 for the first time (Technically the 2nd time, as I did a practice with this iron before I shot this video). It was relatively easy, and this was one of the more complex irons. It uses all 3 skates, and 1 fence.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful! You really have me wanting a #55 now.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on both points!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So effing cool!

Wish I understood the reasoning in the positioning of the three skates.

Thank you Mos.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Tony, the reasoning in positioning of the 3 skates is:
1.) The main skate doesn't move so set the iron based on that.
2.) Pick the two lowest points of the iron, and set the other two skates there
3.) Hope it works, and spend 5 minutes screwing around with it until it does


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it. Thank you much!!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took some more pictures last night, so I plan to do a follow up blog with those soon.

I also tried cutting some molding on a piece of cherry. That didn't go anywhere near as well as this, due to some changing grain… oops lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Practice Moldings with my Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it.

Bummer on the cherry.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*

So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).

This weekend I decided to spend some time to make a stand for it. 
It only took me about an hour to build this, and I only used a pair of 2×4's and a piece of 12" x 18" 3/4" plywood (and some screws)










I also have a rough set of 'plans' that I made for it as well. Was pretty simple to do. Unfortunately, the camera was being less than cooperative (so I got none of it recorded). As such, I made these make shift assembly instructions the same way I built it. It may be useful or it may not, not really sure.










The assembled plan in sketchop










The exploded view of how the parts go together.



A cut list for the parts I used (also a link to a larger image).

2x32"3x3-1/2"2x12" with 45° partial miter on *both* ends4x12" with 45° partial miter on *one* end1x12"x18"x3/4" plywood










First step was to screw the pair of 32" pieces to the 3-1/2" pieces in the middle. This was in lieu of using a 4×4 (to cut down on cost/waste).










Next I attached the first foot to the 'front' of the column. I used 2 screws into the column to secure it.










I attached the second foot on the side. I again used 2 screws to secure it.










Third foot went on the same.










After the 4th foot was installed with 2 screws, I went back and put a 3rd screw in all the feet. This third screw went through one leg, into the end grain of the next one.










Next I used 2 screws to secure each of the two table supports to the column, taking care to get them roughly level (and the tops of the two co-planer).










The top is centered horizontally, with 3" of overhang on either side. I left more overhang on the front than the back (2" on the back, and 3-1/2" on the front). This was so I could have more space in front for installing an after market tool rest down the road.

I used 6 screws through the top into the supports to hold it down.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Nice work Mos.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Good looking stand.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Nice Mos, that was a steal on those grinders.
What is that machine in the background?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Putty, assuming you mean the thing just off the left of the grinder, on a shelf below the window; it's a small single stage air compressor/tire inflator


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Wish I had known I might have bought one. Sold out now and I spent my money on 45 cutters.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


It was a pretty good deal, even though mine arrived with definite signs of having been used.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Really cool. I may borrow this idea. Looks good


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan. It was quick, simple, cheap, and works well. The 4 things I wanted in a grinder stand


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


I dig it Mos. Outstandingly informative post on the build too. Thank you.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


I really like this grinder stand. Last fall I built a balance scale for my daughter's Science Olympiad and used the exact same style of feet and it was very stable.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony and Rick. It is pretty stable, and I'm quite happy with it thus far, though I've only used it for using the grinder twice now, and clamping something to for rotary tool use once…


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...


I love the design. I think I am going to make one with some changes to address my issues (such as multiple grinders and mobility). I will post a pic when completed. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Grinder Stand, with 'plans'*
> 
> So along with several other LumberJocks, I got an 8" Slow Speed Grinder recently (last week).
> 
> ...





> I love the design. I think I am going to make one with some changes to address my issues (such as multiple grinders and mobility). I will post a pic when completed. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> - Pete_LJ


Awesome! Please do, I'd love to see it


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Winding Sticks*

I started a new project this weekend, and part of that was prepping some rough cherry. What good projects generally start with, is another project first lol

I was looking for something to use as winding sticks (I usually use pieces of aluminum angles), when I decided I'd just make a set from some scraps instead (about time).

These are Poplar with Padauk accents. I used a scrap from a piece I had on my tool chest, but later removed (hence there's a few screw holes). It was pretty quick, maybe took 30-45 minutes or so. No finish yet, but may spray them with shellac once the weather dries out (and warms up) a little.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Winding Sticks*
> 
> I started a new project this weekend, and part of that was prepping some rough cherry. What good projects generally start with, is another project first lol
> 
> ...


They look nice, the contrast looks beautiful and finish will only enhance it.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*

I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.

So this is the profile I had been using: 









There are up to 3 skates on the #55 ( I used all 3 on this profile, but only two with the smaller version of it).

First is the skate that's on the main casting. I set the iron depth in the #55 to be where you would expect a #45 to be, or any other plow plane. 









Then there is the sliding skate. The sliding skate on the #55 is much like that of a #45 or #45. The big difference between the #55 and those, however, is that it can also be adjusted up or down, as well as in or out on the rods.

I start by setting the sliding skate to be close to the outside edge of the iron









After the horizontal position is set and locked in, I adjust the vertical height, and position it just below the edge of the iron (ideally the same distance as the main skate and iron)









And lastly, there is an additional skate that can be used in between the other two skates. It is also height adjustable, and gets set in a similar way. Unfortunately I don't have many other detailed pictures of the actual setting up of the plane, just the skate positions.









And that's it, off and running. For the two smaller profiles I did not use the 3rd (center) skate, only on the largest one. 









My approach is to set the iron in the main skate, and then set the sliding skate to the lowest outside point on the iron (in this case, the very outside has a fillet after the bead). Then I pick another arbitrary spot in the middle of the iron for the center skate (it is limited in how close to the sliding skate it can get, since that's what it's attached to).

Hopefully someone finds this useful. Once I get the new shop finished, set up, and get things rolling again I can do some more combination plane related blogs. They're probably my favorite planes to use (and probably why I have so many…)


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing the skate set up, Mos!
Added to fav's so when I actually score a 55 I can play along. LOL. Still no router in my shop…I wanna learn to make moldings as nice as yours', though!

Good luck with the new shop!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


I need to find a set of cutters for my #55.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you Mos.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


I think I'll start to try this tonight if my high commander will let me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics showing skate setup for this particular cutter. It's a good representation of how the plane is able to do what it does. Nice job, Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks Smitty. Now let's see some of your shavings ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


I'm a ways away from shaving at this point. Cutter inventory, cleanup, sharpening, a bit of machine oil, etc. etc. Oh, and repair of (what's left of) the original box. That reminds me: got any chestnut lying around?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


Ha, I wish… only chestnut I have around are #45 and #55 boxes lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Stanley #55 Set Up Follow Up*
> 
> I guess my definition of "Soon" is somewhat lax lol I had mentioned before (5 months ago, in this blog post I had taken some extra pictures and I would do a follow up on how I set up the various skates of the #55 to make the molding profile I had been testing out.
> 
> ...


Were the bottoms chestnut too, can you tell?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *










I went to the M-W TCA Region A tool meet February 13 2016 and had a good time. The complete list of pictures can be found here: 
http://www.mosquitomediaserver.com/pr...

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, excellent video Mos! And you're not alone, re: the Miller's Patent planes. Beautiful.

Thanks for the pics, gotta check out the M-W TCA.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish they had this near CO. I did recently find out about the rocky mountain tool collectors though… might have to look into their meetings.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Video, I wish they had something like that in Texas.

That was a fun way to put together your video, it must have taken a lot of planning.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, they are fun. I usually do what I can to make it to the meets whenever I can.

And the planning wasn't bad, I just edited the video/pictures from the swap meet, and then split it into 3 sections and recorded/added the other filler video later. First time I've done a video like that, something different. Less of me just standing in front of the camera and talking for 5 minutes straight lol


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work Mos. That router plane seems handy with the square sides…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many fine planes. Thanks for the tour and your comments. From the video it appears that you have a pretty small shop, if so, it illustrates one of the big advantages of using hand tools instead of machine tools. A much smaller investment and no need for a lot of space.

If I were younger and I hadn't already acquired so many machines I would certainly consider going that way. I do use hand tools a lot though, in spite of my many machines. I find hand work much more satisfying, except of course when there is a lot of sawing and planing to do.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! When I started woodworking, it was in a spare bedroom in my apartment, which had a shared wall and neighbors below, so hand tools were mostly the only option, short of driving 40 minutes to my parents' house to use my non stationary power tools (jigsaw, router, circular saw). Beyond that, I've just enjoyed the hand tool aspect of it as well. I've got a small shop again (kitchenette/mud room in the new house), but there's a 24×28 garage that I'm currently working on turning into my shop, so I look forward to that. Hope is to eventually have machinery for some of the more extensive stock prep tasks, like ripping and planing…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Good work Mos. That router plane seems handy with the square sides…
> 
> - widdle


I look forward to using it!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mos, the video is outstanding. My pick o' the litter would be the Preston clone. They also have a small version of that router!

Edit: BTW an old friend used to make brass O scale locomotives from scratch using the Unimat. He used the actuall blueprints from the Lima and Baldwin works. Hundreds of hours and thousands of parts, all to scale. They were works of art.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin. A small version you say… I'll have to see how I like this one, and might keep an eye out for one if that's the case!

I bet, somehow the details in small scale items are exponentially impressive to me


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun stuff Mos. Congrats on the new acquisitions. Loved the footage of the meet, it was also cool seeing Paul's (IIRC) mallet on your bench.

You surprised yourself in the opening sceen?

Thanks for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *M-W TCA Regional Tool Meet Feb 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony! Just having some fun lol

SASmith sent the mallet on the bench, and I've got one hanging on the wall off the end of the bench from Palaswood. I use both frequently


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Using a Shooting Board*










In shooting some video for an upcoming project, I uploaded a quick little clip about a shooting board…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank ya Mos!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Vid Mos, I want a shooting board…someday!


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pshhh, for me, the shooting board will be easy. It's getting that hunk of wood, steel, brass and iron that cuts the wood is my problem


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, yeah I caught one of the Lee Valley cyber-monday sale "factory seconds" shooting planes about a year and a half ago. Finally got around to making a new shooting board for it, instead of the one I made before I really knew what I was doing lol


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooter, Mos!

Keep coming with the shop updates


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, I'd have to actually get some work done on the new shop in order to have an update…. only "update" I have, is that there's a critter of some sort in there, found the manual for one of the sets of recessed lights all chewed up lol


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squarin it up…Nice….Looks like a good set up…Just made a couple new ones last week..Copied cl810"s bevel shooter..works good…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bevel shooter is definitely on the list, ever since I first saw the one Andy made as well… next will likely be a fixture for this one so I can shoot miters next…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of the guide track for the plane. Gr8 shooter.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The track is quite nice, don't have to push the plane against the shooting board that way


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Using a Shooting Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plane itself is a work of art


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*











I finally got around to editing and uploading this video. After I got enough of the mortiser cleaned up to get it moving again, I disassembled it to get ready to start cleaning some of the parts up and getting rid of the rust. I haven't gotten very far on that part yet, but I did get it all disassembled.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito

"Great Skies" by Jay Man www.ourmusicbox.com

"Sock Hop" Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com)
Licensed under Creative Commons: By Attribution 3.0 License
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same tapered cutter design that's in my Parks fpm. Great progress, good ops shots to start!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very cool tool.
And a friend for life.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video Mos. Makes me want one of these even more!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting Mos. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out.

Thank you.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice documentary, Mos. Are you going to play the video in reverse when you start reassembling it?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, not a bad idea! I originally started looking at the video clips I had shot while disassembling it because I was going to reassemble it. Realized I never edited/uploaded the disassembly, so I did that instead (was feeling lazy and the garage was cold). Last night I cleaned up the mechanical areas (non-painted, parts that slide together, etc), and plan to reassemble tomorrow. It's not "done", but it'll at least be mechanically restored until I can get it all the way cleaned up and redone. Mainly don't want to lose any small parts while it's disassembled.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how you can keep white shorts clean while working on old arn.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser Disassembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I have no idea how you can keep white shorts clean while working on old arn.
> 
> - ToddJB


hahaha, 3 things:
1.) They're tan
2.) Being careful
3.) I don't lol


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*










I put my W. F. and J. Barnes Foot Powered Mortiser back together, sharpened up the chisel, and made a few test cuts with it.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video, Mos.

I didn't realize this tool was completely unplugged. Sure is quiet in use, though.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, way quieter than chopping by hand even.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video Mos. That thing will be a whole lotta fun after you design some work holding clamps!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Mos! Thank you, Mos. That mortiser is fantastic.

I thought you were going to dance with it there at the end.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks guys. Tony that thing is way too heavy for me to dance with lol


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting machine.

A couple of questions if I may
1. How old is it? 
2. Deleted found the answer in ATS #13
3. Are spares available
3. Where did you get it from, apart from the obvious

Some facts I found
It weighs 130 pounds. Boxed, ready for shipment, it weighs 170 pounds. The price, without chisels, is $22. Chisels, $1 each extra.

From the 1885 catalog of W.F. & John Barnes Co., Rockford, Il.

They made some most interestng machines all foot powered.

http://www.americanartifacts.com/smma/barnes/barnes.htm

Thank You


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *W. F. & J. Barnes Foot Mortiser Assembly and Test Run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) 125 years as of this year (the type I have was only made in 1892)

2.) Good  Basically a tapered shaft on the back of a chisel with a hollowed out bevel side. Several variations were made throughout the years

3.) I have not found any new production, and haven't come across many chisels on eBay. Was able to find a guy over on VintageMacinery.org who had a few spare chisels, which is where the one I'm using in the video came from. The one that came with the machine has a decent amount of pitting on it.

4.) I picked it up from Craigslist last year. Interestingly enough it turned out to be up in my home town where I went to Junior high and highschool, and where my parents still live. It was stored in a storage unit that was owned by one of my childhood friend's dad. As it turns out, the guy I bought it from had a son that I went to highschool with as well. Interesting little "small world" sort of thing.


----------

